# Direct TV / Tivo buy now or wait?



## spinnaker (Sep 25, 2003)

I found a great offer for Tivo here:

http://www.digitalsat.com/product.asp?PID=DSR-7000D

problem is that it ends tomorrow.

Do deals like this pop up all the time? I am in no hurry, have cable but prices don't jump up for another month. Should I wait for the rumored deals?

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=155851#post155851


----------



## tivosmart (Sep 14, 2003)

spinnaker said:


> Do deals like this pop up all the time? I am in no hurry, have cable but prices don't jump up for another month. Should I wait for the rumored deals?


Yes, they pop all the time... but beware, the one above on digitalsat has a hidden $30 to $35 shipping/handling fee, making the price go way up...

Try here instead and you could save around $25-$30 bucks. This was the better one I found (I bought it myself some time ago with my friend's help).


----------



## spinnaker (Sep 25, 2003)

Thanks, How does the the referral thing worK? I send you my order number, you get a payment and then you send me half??


----------



## tivosmart (Sep 14, 2003)

spinnaker said:


> Thanks, How does the the referral thing worK? I send you my order number, you get a payment and then you send me half??


Yeap, thats basically how it works. I'm actually recommending other folks who have friends who bought from expertsatellite too to do it with their friends, so they feel more confortable. For those who don't know anyone, I'm willing to help so I'm splitting the referral if they send me their order number. I had a couple of folks who did that and I'm sending them half back via PayPal, PayDirect or MoneyOrder, whatever is the preference, after expertsatellite actually pays me, of course (usually done by the end of the month after activation). They are very good in tracking down the referrals and paying on time, but you have to use it online via the links in the post mentioned abobe or mention the number if ordering by phone. Let me know if you don't find anybody and we can work that out if you're interested.

As for the Directv + Tivo package value, that one was the the best deal I could find after several days of online + local research. And you can't be wrong with the Tivo receiver, I'm loving mine, I guess there's no going back after I tasted the "forbidden fruit" of Tivo... ;-)

Hope this helps.


----------



## spinnaker (Sep 25, 2003)

tivosmart said:


> Yeap, thats basically how it works. I'm actually recommending other folks who have friends who bought from expertsatellite too to do it with their friends, so they feel more confortable. For those who don't know anyone, I'm willing to help so I'm splitting the referral if they send me their order number. I had a couple of folks who did that and I'm sending them half back via PayPal, PayDirect or MoneyOrder, whatever is the preference, after expertsatellite actually pays me, of course (usually done by the end of the month after activation). They are very good in tracking down the referrals and paying on time, but you have to use it online via the links in the post mentioned abobe or mention the number if ordering by phone. Let me know if you don't find anybody and we can work that out if you're interested.
> 
> As for the Directv + Tivo package value, that one was the the best deal I could find after several days of online + local research. And you can't be wrong with the Tivo receiver, I'm loving mine, I guess there's no going back after I tasted the "forbidden fruit" of Tivo... ;-)
> 
> Hope this helps.


I'm looking to order mine in a couple of weeks. I heard a rumor about something happening on the 18th and want to see what that is before I order.

So if I refer someone, I will get paid too?


----------



## weedee (Oct 13, 2003)

What is the referral fee? Is it restricted to certain deals?



tivosmart said:


> Yeap, thats basically how it works. I'm actually recommending other folks who have friends who bought from expertsatellite too to do it with their friends, so they feel more confortable. For those who don't know anyone, I'm willing to help so I'm splitting the referral if they send me their order number. I had a couple of folks who did that and I'm sending them half back via PayPal, PayDirect or MoneyOrder, whatever is the preference, after expertsatellite actually pays me, of course (usually done by the end of the month after activation). They are very good in tracking down the referrals and paying on time, but you have to use it online via the links in the post mentioned abobe or mention the number if ordering by phone. Let me know if you don't find anybody and we can work that out if you're interested.
> 
> As for the Directv + Tivo package value, that one was the the best deal I could find after several days of online + local research. And you can't be wrong with the Tivo receiver, I'm loving mine, I guess there's no going back after I tasted the "forbidden fruit" of Tivo... ;-)
> 
> Hope this helps.


----------



## tivosmart (Sep 14, 2003)

weedee said:


> What is the referral fee? Is it restricted to certain deals?


Sorry, I was out for a couple of days and didn't have a chance to look at the forum...

The referral is a reward they pay if anybody buys a NEW system (has to be a new Directv subscriber) from them. It's not limited to a certain package, so any package, being it a Tivo package or not, qualifies if the subscriber is new to Directv. They pay $55 reward if you buy using your friend's code.

You have to register for that after you buy your package. I actually asked them if you could register before buying the package and them get the reward for your own package, but this doesn't work. (Hey, who knows?, maybe they wouldn't care about it, so I asked anyway...). So, you have to find a friend to buy from and then the friend splits the reward with you.

Now, I'm not sure what will happen when the shipping/handling promotion finishes on Oct 17th, right now they have the best price around if you count the referral reward AND the shipping/handling rebate. If any of this ends after the 17th we'll have to re-evaluate the other vendors and find who has the best price.

That's what I know for the next Directv promotion (just heard about, I'm not confirming any of this): they will have a 1-to-3-room package where 1 of the receivers is a Tivo and the others are plain ones for $99 + s/h, PLUS they will give 3 months of HBO free.

In my opinion, the current promotion, that goes until Oct 17th is better. You get NFL Sunday Ticket plus ALL premium channels for $60/month, so, I would probably gamble a bit and buy BEFORE the 17th to get all the premiums for a not-so-horrible price... (and this price ALSO includes the extra $5 monthly Tivo fee)

Here's the link to their site:
link (this goes to their promotional page for the referral rewards... I've posted so you can compare the price difference between the promotional prices and what they show in their web site for the general public)

Here's the link to their shipping/handling promotion:
link (expires Oct 17th, hurry, this saves an additional $25 to $30 in the final price)

Let me know id you're interested, I'be glad to help others and split the reward too.
I hope this helps.


----------



## tivosmart (Sep 14, 2003)

*Update*: Just wanted to tell you the Great news... ExpertSatellite dropped their already low prices for Tivo packages today... It's now only $49.99 (for up to 4-room packages) plus they have the shipping/rebate going on until Oct 17th. This is an AWESOME DEAL that you won't find anywhere else... Just follow the link from my last post so you can see with your own eyes... Don't pass this up, I don't think there will be better promotions/prices for the rest of the year...


----------

